# C7Ken



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Having had such a fantastic time at the Denia meet - can you please hurry up and post details of the next Denia/Calpe meet. 
It is costing us a fortune loggin onto this site every day so we dont miss it. (Only kidding)

I know a few fellow mh's are alsoanxious not to miss it. 

Please give us an indication when you are likely to post the 2012 date.

Cheers

Graham & Chris 

ps G so happy you could set him up with sat tv for sports.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hear, Hear!!


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Spain 2012*

Hi Graham & Chris
Ruben and Rebecca are building another aire in Calpe which will be ready in approx 5 months. When it is ready I will go up "For Tea" as Ruben calls it and look at the area around it to see what it offers. . I will only organise another event if I can match or better this years one. However I have some ideas with different things we might like to do. Even if we return to Denia it will be better than this years because I have offers locally there too. One thing you can be sure of is the mid week entertainer will be sensational, i,m telling no more but trust me. Bryandh wanted to do something in their area (Malaga Way) Well many people wondered if I could organise another for September but if Bryand H want to do one then I will come to it and can bring others, it should be just in good time for those coming to winter here as mine was in good time for them returning north. You will remember Colleen and her jokes. Ron her husband was not coming because he mislaid his driving licence, passport etc. I did persuade him to risk it and he was glad he came. However Colleen has searched everywhere and turned their house upside down but this afternoon she found the papers under the seat of her car where she put them for security when she had to step out of her car.


----------

